# Can anyone pls tell me why!



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

She's 9 months old & she started trying to do the ugly with my daughter's puppy... I haven't ever seen a rabbit try & do the ugly with a puppy/ a dog for that matter... I'm getting a buck this weekend to breed her with so does this mean she's ready to be breed!?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol.....I don't know anything about rabbits but that is too funny


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I also have no clue about bunnies, but she's really cute, and that is absolutely HILARIOUS! thank you for the smiles!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you sure shes a she??


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> you sure shes a she??


I was wondering the same thing. I tried with rabbits for about all of 3 months with no luck no matter how many pics I looked at or how many people tried to explain it to me I never could figure out the males from the females until they got big jewels...lol


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

I have seen all my rabbits try & do the ugly with other bunny's and be does but on her pedigree it says she's a doe & when I got her the lady said she was a doe... I'll never looked myself...although I know how to sex them I just don't feel right looking down there ☺... ..


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> I also have no clue about bunnies, but she's really cute, and that is absolutely HILARIOUS! thank you for the smiles!


 you welcome


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Lol.....I don't know anything about rabbits but that is too funny


 I know right


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..my daughter had a bunny that tore into the buck whenhe tried to breed her...UM...him..lol....here is a video to show how to check a male..




 here is anothter good one
http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-determine-rabbit-gender


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

happybleats said:


> yep..my daughter had a bunny that tore into the buck whenhe tried to breed her...UM...him..lol....here is a video to show how to check a male.. Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> here is anothter good one [URL="http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-determine-rabbit-gender"]http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-determine-rabbit-gender


 thanks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We started with a boy pet house rabbit and he did the same to our cat.....well stuffed animal dolls anything he could get ahold of. We got him some girls and one is a house bunny too and she never was a perv like that


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

Well see that's what everyone said but see we have pedigree papers and her name has been tat into her ears & has been in 4-H shows... Maybe I need to look... Im hoping she's just a different kind of special


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hopefully she's just special but I would definitely look into it. I thought I had a male and 2 females plus that's what I was told when I bought them. Then one day I seen them chasing each other round and round their outdoor pen. I thought the were breeding and was looking foward to little baby bunnies but the chasing turned into biting , scratching, kicking and pulling out each others fur fighting like crazy. Turned out that they were 3 buck rabbits....lol


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

She's just that kind of special, she's got some unusual qualities about herself ☺... I looked & she's a doe ! I guess she's just one of them bunny's you gunna have to love.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's great  I guess she just ready for love wherever she can get it...hehe


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've raised/shown rabbits for years. At every show I see at least once a rabbit DQ because its entered as wrong sex so sometimes even experienced people mess up


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

I never bread rabbits but I showed a couple a few years back. She may just be in heat.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

She/He is showing dominance. In a penned situation, this is how bucks and does will gain dominance over the others in the same pen.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I had a doe who was about a year and a half, bred her to a 9 month buck, she was on top of him more than him on top of her. But you will know when the breeding has taken place. He will literally fall off her onto his side like he was paralyzed


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> That's great  I guess she just ready for love wherever she can get it...hehe


 I agree !


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

dobe627 said:


> I've raised/shown rabbits for years. At every show I see at least once a rabbit DQ because its entered as wrong sex so sometimes even experienced people mess up


 I know & I totally get that but she's a she I looked yesterday


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

ten-acre-farms said:


> I never bread rabbits but I showed a couple a few years back. She may just be in heat.


 yea that's what I'm thinking!


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

LGFarm said:


> She/He is showing dominance. In a penned situation, this is how bucks and does will gain dominance over the others in the same pen.


 she's only penned up at night any other time she's the house cat, the only inside rabbit I have... I sometimes put her outside doing the day but still in a cage by herself... But however I do a lot if reading and I have read that before


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

wildegoats23 said:


> I had a doe who was about a year and a half, bred her to a 9 month buck, she was on top of him more than him on top of her. But you will know when the breeding has taken place. He will literally fall off her onto his side like he was paralyzed


 yes ma'ma I also have mini Rex's and I all ready breed them just never seen one try and do the ugly with another kind of animal


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Omg! Too funny! 
Have never seen this before.


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

dayofthunder said:


> Omg! Too funny! Have never seen this before.


 me either that's why I asked if anyone else has...☺


----------

